# Using Aspirin For Cloning!



## 7thG (Oct 21, 2013)

Anyone know anything about this or ever tried it?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 21, 2013)

Not for cloneing but when I have a sick plant Ill give it some "Bare"

:bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 21, 2013)

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=41583


----------



## trillions of atoms (Oct 21, 2013)

Use cloning gel /rooting hormone.... It's cheap if ya really need it.


----------



## Melvan (Oct 22, 2013)

Aspirin's main ingredient is Auxin, auxin is a natural rooting compound found in willow bark. My mother would make a willow bark tea and use it for rooting cuts from rose bushes.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 22, 2013)

Melvan said:
			
		

> Aspirin's main ingredient is Auxin, auxin is a natural rooting compound found in willow bark. My mother would make a willow bark tea and use it for rooting cuts from rose bushes.




what would be the mixing of this?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 22, 2013)

5 to 10 small branches soaked in the water til it STARTS to turn yellow. Is the way I was taught. I was using willow bark tea instead of aspirins for awhile but I lost the willow tree:sad:. for bug prevention not cloning tho.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 22, 2013)

soak the branches in the water till turns yellow...that dont make sense...wanted to know how many asprin to say gallon water...


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 22, 2013)

soaking the branches extracts the acetylsalicylic acid (aspirin) from the willow tree branches

. Aspirin/gal for cloning I dont know.

 but for a bug fighter I have when up to 5 aspirin/gal, BBP's said he has gone to 10 aspirin/gal


----------



## trillions of atoms (Oct 22, 2013)

Aspirin also isn't made for cloning .. It contains fillers used for digestion.

Cloning gel or rooting hormone is made for cloning and it's cheap.

Not saying aspirin won't work if your broke and have some aspirin..


----------



## Melvan (Oct 23, 2013)

If you use aspirin you only allow 1/2 the pill to dissolve, then remove it. The auxin is the pill "cap", the center is the cold tar base. 

But, Miracle Gro Rooting powder is like 3 bucks and lasts a million years, and you can get it pretty much everywhere. That's about the same cost as a bottle of aspirin anyway.


----------



## effdecaf (Nov 1, 2013)

protocol://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17919906
 said:
			
		

> Salicylic acid inhibits pathogen growth in plants through repression of the auxin signaling pathway.
> 
> A growing body of evidence indicates that many plant *pathogens *can either produce auxin themselves or *manipulate host auxin biosynthesis to interfere with the host's normal developmental processes* [5-11]. In response, *plants *probably* evolved mechanisms to repress auxin signaling during infection* as a defense strategy.
> 
> ...



protocol://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17919906

I've never heard of this before reading this thread.



			
				Melvan said:
			
		

> If you use aspirin you only allow 1/2 the pill to dissolve, then remove it. The auxin is the pill "cap", the center is the cold tar base.



Sorry... What? Coatings are colorings and dissolving compounds. Gelcaps are literally jello. Hormones are generally avoided in any stage of the manufacturing of majorly consumed non prescription NSAIDS.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 2, 2013)

read this thread and the links'

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=33707


----------



## effdecaf (Nov 2, 2013)

That's about lactobacilii not salicylic acid.

I use this in the soil babies for microbes. Take 1 mL and make it into 1 L.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 2, 2013)

Now I gotta a headache. I Need an Aspirin.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 2, 2013)

Ozzy was trashed and posted the wrong thread 

heres the right one sorry about that


http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=41583


----------

